#  Ernährung >   Welche guten Teesorten kennt ihr? >

## juce

Moin Moin Leute,  
würde mich mal interessieren welche Teesorten ihr den so benutzt. Ich  habe neulich zum ersten mal von japanischen Matcha tee gehört und  erfahren, dass der Tee noch gesunder sein soll als "gewöhnlicher grüner  Tee". Welche Teesorten aus der Welt kennt ihr den sonst noch, oder  besser gefragt welchen Tee würde ihr weiterempfehlen?  
Grüner Tee kommt bei und traditionell einmal pro Tag auf den Tisch, weil  der ja bekannterweise eins der gesündesten Teesorten ist überhaupt. Bei einem Teeversender habe ich auch Teesorten aus Korea, Vietnam usw. endeckt.. Hat jemand  Erfahrungen mit den asiatischen Teesorten gemacht, und kann mir etwas  mehr dazu sagen..??    
Würde mir gerne einige verschiedene Sorten bestellen, und ausprobieren..

----------


## EdithMueller

Hallo Juce, 
mir hat mein Schwiegersohn Jasmintee mitgebracht, der ist seitdem mein Favorit. Ist auch ein grüner Tee, aber schmeckt ganz anders. Ich habe einen Wasserkocher mit Thermometer, da lass ich das Wasser immer etwas abkühlen, bevor ich ihn aufgieße. 
Viele Grüße
Edith

----------


## aminzzz

Moin,  
passend zum Winter gibt es gibt es immer ganz spezielle Teesorten. Alles was mit Zimt zu tun hat ist einfach LECKER.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
Ich hau da immer ein Teelöffel Honig mit rein, anstatt Zucker. Solltet Ihr auch mal probieren.  
lg  
amin

----------


## AlexxPP

Ähhhm, mein "Lieblingstee" in der kalten Jahreszeit ist Glühwein, ich liebe es  :Smiley: 
Ich mags süß, also alles mit Zimt, Vanille etc.

----------


## Meister

Am besten ist der Zistrosen-Tee. Der hält dich gesund und hat viel mehr Polyphenole als Grüntee.

----------


## dieyvonne

Ich liebe schwarzen Tee. Ein tägliches Muss, am liebsten mit Zitrone  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Thomas12

Ich trinke jeden Tag ein bis zwei Tassen losen EarlGrey. Will nichts anderes, nur zum empfehlen :-)

----------


## AndreaP

Ich trinke am liebsten grünen Tee, selten mal einen schwarzen Tee mit Milch.

----------


## Kultig

Ich finde die von Cupper super  :Smiley:

----------


## Larunia

Oha, ich habe vor mehreren Monaten aufgehört Kaffee zu trinken, weil mir die Säure immer so auf den Magen geschlagen ist. Seitdem bin ich quasi Hobby-Teetester. Neulich habe ich mir so eine tropische Mischung geholt, die ist echt super. Und dass, obwohl ich eigentlich eher auf die Klassiker stehe. Deshalb steht bei mir im Regal meistens ein Grün- und ein Schwarztee. Im Winter dann ergänzt durch einen Chai. Und neulich hat mich ein Bericht über Cascara direkt angestachelt. Cascara ist Tee aus Kaffeekirschen und hat ähnlich viel Koffein wie Kaffee. Gut, das ich direkt eine Kaffeerösterei gefunden habe, die den anbietet.

----------


## Kira01

Ich trinke gern Chai Tee, bzw. Früchtetee wie z.B. Kirsch-Banane Tee oder Orange-Ingwer  :Smiley:

----------


## aviendha

Es gibt da verschiedene Kombinationen für Ingwer auch und manche sind sehr lecker - ich z.B. mag Ingwer-Zitrone, Ingwer mit Süßholz oder Lemongras.

----------


## StefanD.

Habt ihr schon einmal weissen Tee getrunken?Silbernadel oder Pai Mu Tan  bzw. Shou mei .Da liest man das man mit dem Tee abnehmen kann, dass die Fettzellen regelrecht schmelzen. Nun trinkt man mehr Tee auch ausserhalb von Nordfriesland. Ich trinke allerdings eher einmal einen Kräutertee es gibt da eine Kräuterhexe in Maulbronn. Nun ist dies aber zu weit ..(Umzug).  
----------------------------  Schadet grüner Tee der Potenz. Cyberdoktor Patientenberatung.

----------


## Sinaja

Ich trinke fast alle Teesorten sehr gerne, am liebsten ist mir aber Früchtetee und Schwarztee (in allen Variationen und Geschmackssorten). Gerade wenn ich krank bin, trinke ich noch mehr als sonst.

----------


## Emil

Ich selbst habe Grünen Tee in sämtlichen Variationen am Liebsten!

----------


## Medikuss

Also ich mag auch Grüntee am liebsten. Manchmal mach ich auch noch extra ein bisschen Matcha hinein. Ansonsten meist in Kombination mit Ingwer, Zitrone oder auch mal Pfefferminze.

----------


## Clemens Hermann

Hi juce,
also ich kann spanische Orange, grünen Tee und Ingwer Tee empfehlen. :-) 
MfG

----------


## victoriaa

Kennen tue ich viele.. Inzwischen komme ich nicht mehr so oft dazu Tee zu kochen, aber wenn, dann kommt nichts an Pfefferminz vorbei.

----------


## Miba

Meistens mache ich Tee aus frischem Ingwer oder frischer Pfefferminze, Teebeutel habe ich immer Kamille da, falls mir mal übel ist

----------


## bronchitosaurus

Ich mag Matcha auch sehr gern. Es ist sehr belebend und erfrischt die Sinne.

----------


## Milisdowered

Ich habe mir vor einem halben Jahr mal Earl Grey mit Bergamotte geholt. Aus einem Tee Laden ... Ich LIEBE diesen Tee!  :Smiley:  Wirklich empfehlenswert.

----------


## Fragehagen

Es gibt so eine Matchabrause FYI  
Die ist der Hammer! Biozisch ist das glaube ich...

----------


## Clemens Hermann

Hi, 
spanische Orange oder Mate Tee, traditionell aufgebrüht ist auch sehr lecker und macht gut wach. :-) 
MfG

----------


## BerndK

Bei mir gibt es BrennnesselnTee, grüner Tee, Ingwer diese sind mir am liebsten. Früchtetee zum Frühstück finde ich auch ganz toll, noch mit Zitrone und Honig.

----------


## Harrypotter1

Ich finde Kamillentee einfach super! Der kommt bei mir jeden morgen auf den Tisch :-)

----------


## GüntherEmmerich

Hi, 
am liebsten spanische Orange oder Mate Tee. Auch gut ist Earl Grey oder Grüner Tee.:-) 
MfG

----------


## Jula123

Ingwer mit Zitrone!! Als eine gute Freundin von mir schwanger war hat sie von ihrem Mann immer Ingwertee getrunken. Ingwertee hilft im Allgemeinen, Übelkeit zu bekämpfen. Sei es die Schwangerschaftsübelkeit, die Reiseübelkeit oder auch die Übelkeit durch eine Magen-Darm-Grippe. Natürlich ist bei einer Magen-Darm-Grippe immer die Gefahr, dass der Tee nicht im Körper bleibt. Ingwer - Wirkung, Anwendung und Studien Laut dieser Homepage soll Ingwer auch den Stoffwechsel anregen. Mit anderen Worten kurbelt Ingwer den Stoffwechsel und die Fettverbrennung an und kann so sehr gut helfen, die Pfunde zu verlieren.

----------


## Steffy1

Ein guter alter Earl Grey ist mir ja immer noch am liebsten. Gerne auch gekühlt mit etwas Zitrone. Sehr lecker.

----------


## DerJens

Zitronentee ist super. Mit ganz wenig Zucker und einem Spritzer frischer Zitrone

----------


## BioTherapeut

Sehr wichtig ist, Bio Tees zu kaufen.Viele Tees sind schwer belastet mit Giftstoffen,das hat Stiftung Warentest gemessen.

----------


## rossigk

Schwarzer Tee mit Zitrone - einfach und am Besten!

----------


## sandrastu

Eindeutig Ginseng-Tee  :Smiley:  Ist sehr gesund

----------


## Annisa

Brennessel, Fenchel, Salbei und was ich ganz besonders mag ist Schwarztee mit Milch.

----------


## BioTherapeut

wie wäre es denn mit MATE Tee?Bei Tee immer Bio, denn die normalen Tees sind fast immer schwer belastet.

----------


## mannermanner

Hi,
Mate Tee oder Schwarzen Tee. Das sind meine Favoriten. Halten auch echt wach und puschen ganz gut. :-)
MfG

----------


## Patji

Matchatee ist, soweit ich weiß, einfach nur grüne Teeblätter zu pulver verarbeitet. Ich selbst trinke sehr gerne Fencheltee. Aber auch Brennnessel oder Löwenzahn soll richtig gute Wirkung auf die Gesundheit haben.

----------


## Dably1990

Ich bin ein großer Fan von weißem Tee.
Dieser ist noch ein bisschen hochwertiger als weißer Tee und kann öfter aufgebrüht werden.
Er schmeckt sehr mild und soll auch toll beim abnehmen unterstützen.

----------


## Frove1990

Also ich bin ein totaler Fan vom Weißen Tee, ist zwar etwas kostspielig, aber dafür kann man ihn öfters aufgießen und er schmeckt jedes mal etwas anders.

----------


## Pretery

Ich trinke sehr gerne fruchtige Tees

----------


## Thereairy

Ich mag am besten alle möglichen Fruchteesorten.

----------


## Treehugger

Ich bin ein großer Fan von Kamilletee. Aber nicht den aus den Supermarkt, sondern richtige, ganze Kamilleblüten von Alnatura. Das Aroma ist einfach herrlich! Ich habe sogar auf meinem Balkon eigene Kamille angebaut, dass hatte aber nur für ein paar Tassen gereicht.
Ich mische den übrigens auch gerne mit grünem Tee. Passt wunderbar zusammen!

----------


## Lena333

Ich finde grünen Tee mit Zitrone superlecker - hat für mich persönlich vom Geschmack her mehr als der klassische grüne Tee... ansonsten mag ich auch schwarzen Tee sehr gerne - hier kann ich den russischen schwarzen Tee aus dem Supermarkt auch empfehlen oder halt den Klassiker Earl Grey (mein Schwager trinkt den zum Beispiel immer mit Milch, ist aber denke ich Geschmacksache :Zwinker:  ) werde jetzt wo die kalte Saison wieder kommt mich auch mal austoben mit neuen Sorten - merke gerade, dass ich vielleicht zu klassisch unterwegs bin.

----------


## mond1972

Ich mag Grünen Tee und Schwarzen Tee sehr. Aber am liebsten mag ich Pfefferminztee, der ist sogar bei heißem Wetter erfrischend, ich trinke den fast jeden Tag

----------


## Herbert Pleger

Hi, 
ich trinke gerne Grünen Tee und Mate Tee. Das gibt einen Energieschub. Ansonsten auch gerne verschiedene Früchtetees. :-) 
MfG

----------


## Antimty

Ich mag Schwarzen Tee wie Asam Auslese am liebsten.

----------


## peterschllr

Hi, 
am liebsten ist mir schwarzer Tee oder auch Mate Tee. Diese Schmecken super und wirken wie Kaffee.  
MfG

----------

